# Closer Magazine this week - Jordan



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Just seen an article alleging that jordan is mocking alex for not getting her pregnant yet and they have been trying since August.  i cannot believe how someone can be so insensitive so publicly to someone, their own partner, who may have fertility issues, indeed, she may have them herself.  I hope she gets her wish soon, along with everyone else on here.  Shame she has not got a decent friend who can sit down with her and offer her some support and advice.

Jane


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya yeah

i read this as well if it's true - i think thats really harsh mocking him like that, there's no need for it at all and it's out of order i couldn't be with someone like that personally - it would upset me too much even if it was supposed to be just a 'joke' - like jane said i do think she needs a good friend to sit her down and have a word with her.

but do hope it happens for them as i wouldnt wish inf on anyone xx

goodluck to the ladies on tx xx  

caz xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

caz24 said:


> hiya yeah
> 
> i read this as well if it's true - i think thats really harsh mocking him like that, there's no need for it at all and it's out of order i couldn't be with someone like that personally - it would upset me too much even if it was supposed to be just a 'joke' - like jane said i do think she needs a good friend to sit her down and have a word with her.
> 
> ...


I think she needs someone to sit her down and punch her in the face! That woman honestly gets right on my wick...  does she not realise that just because she stamps her feet... she doesn't get EVERYTHING her way.

Stupid *****.


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Jordan is no role model, not a day goes by when there is nothing written about her (nothing interesting btw) Has she ever got any real friends out there to sit her down?
Next thing she will need ivf and then a whole sob story frontnews in "Hello" magazine. IS nothing private anymore? since August ttc, and she thinks its a "problem" just met the man the other day...and got married just yesterday  

Danni xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Also he was in the BB house for some of that!!!!
She gets on my nerves too
L x


----------



## Branston Pickle (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi

I have to join the rant as I read it and was shocked   the article I read said she was calling him "seedless" I find that so offensive. Not everyone can [email protected]*$ the first thing that they fall on and get pregnant!

And to add to this I also think it is disgusting that she is putting false eyelashes, nail varnish, fake tan and having her 2 year old's hair dyed! The woman needs a good slap! 

Have made my post red with anger


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

LTR - I think jordan's own fake eyelashes are excessive.  She is gonna end up looking like queen of drag queens Danny La rue at this rate.
Seriously it is very sad that she does not appear to have a close, true and genuine friend who will make her think before she speaks.  I  doubt  she has a PR manager who would advise her on what to say and what not to say. If she has got a pr manager, then they are not very good!!!


Jane


----------

